# FreeBSD and Intercept Squid



## Khaine (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi,

I am setting up squid on my FreeBSD gateway.  I have configured squid.conf as follows:


```
# Recommended minimum configuration:
#

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt to list your (internal) IP networks from where browsing
# should be allowed
acl localnet src 10.0.0.0/8     # RFC1918 possible internal network

acl SSL_ports port 443
acl Safe_ports port 80          # http
acl Safe_ports port 21          # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443         # https
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535  # unregistered ports
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

#
# Recommended minimum Access Permission configuration:
#

# Deny requests to certain unsafe ports
http_access deny !Safe_ports

# Deny CONNECT to other than secure SSL ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

# Only allow cachemgr access from localhost
http_access allow localhost manager
http_access deny manager

# We strongly recommend the following be uncommented to protect innocent
# web applications running on the proxy server who think the only
# one who can access services on "localhost" is a local user
#http_access deny to_localhost

#
# INSERT YOUR OWN RULE(S) HERE TO ALLOW ACCESS FROM YOUR CLIENTS
#

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt localnet in the ACL section to list your (internal) IP networks
# from where browsing should be allowed
http_access allow localnet
http_access allow localhost

# And finally deny all other access to this proxy
http_access deny all

# Squid normally listens to port 3128
http_port 3128

# transparent
http_port 3129 intercept

# debug acl
debug_options ALL,1 33,2 28,9

reply_body_max_size 10 MB

# Leave coredumps in the first cache dir
coredump_dir /var/squid/cache

#
# Add any of your own refresh_pattern entries above these.
#
refresh_pattern ^ftp:           1440    20%     10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher:        1440    0%      1440
refresh_pattern -i (/cgi-bin/|\?) 0     0%      0
refresh_pattern .               0       20%     4320

#
# SquidClamAV Support
#
icap_enable on
icap_send_client_ip on
icap_send_client_username on
icap_client_username_header X-Authenticated-User
icap_service service_req reqmod_precache bypass=1 icap://127.0.0.1:1344/squidclamav
adaptation_access service_req allow all
icap_service service_resp respmod_precache bypass=1 icap://127.0.0.1:1344/squidclamav
adaptation_access service_resp allow all
```

I have the following in pf.conf


```
#squid redirect
rdr pass inet proto tcp from $int_if:network to any port www -> ($ext_if) port 3129
```

My network uses 10.0.0.1-200 and whenever I try and visit a website with the above configuration, I get an access denied error from squid.

Can anyone help me ascertain what is wrong with my configuration

Many thanks


----------



## pboehmer (Jun 8, 2015)

When you compiled www/squid from ports, did you check the TP_PF option?


----------



## Khaine (Jun 8, 2015)

I did include the TP_PF option when I compiled squid


----------

